# aussie 1990 pintara ka24e problem



## ozpintara (Feb 11, 2011)

hey guys. i got a 90 ka24e pintara that doesn't want to run properly. she pings on idle and all the way thro to redline in drive and park. i have replaced the injectors sparkplugs and leads. use injector cleaner and motor cleaner and the exust gets RED HOT like a cigeret lighter, but it still blows the fumes out good of it tho.

someone had said that it cauld be a that conects to the injector for ecu. i also thought it might be the timing out. what do u's guys reckon?

cheers for the help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for restricted convertor/exhuast system and check timing, ignition & mechanical.


----------

